# bought a 08 2.5s



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

well i`m back on the site i was gone for awhile when i wrecked my 97 gxe sentra but now i`m back with a 08 2.5s altima. so far no problems but i just got it on friday night. got it for $25.450 with all the warrties. and gap. 
just need to add things to it like rims, tint, and wing or wind defleor. but nissan parts.


----------



## hdt (Apr 19, 2004)

well i took back the 2.5s and the dealer f..ed the paint job up so i stepped up to a 2.5sl.
now all i need to add is tint,fog lights and auto door locks.


----------

